# CINCO DE MAYO SUPER CAR SHOW



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show) or 
$25 Pre-Registration. Please take into consideration that when you enter your car the $30 includes the Driver and 1 passenger (We have always done this and it will stay the same). Children 11years old and under are free. That means you only pay the $30 when you are showing your car and have another passenger including yourself in the car. Again Children 11 years old and under are free. 
For Motorcycles it is just the Driver. Fee is $25 (day of show) and $20 pre-reg.
If you have anymore questions please feel free to pm me thanks so much for your patience. 




http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/2011flyeranimatedr
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/flyer2011.jpg


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

Pre-Registration Form Back of flyer


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 7 2011, 02:00 PM~19809762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kool ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 7 2011, 02:01 PM~19809769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i get the pre-registration form?


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 8 2011, 09:55 AM~19816596
> *Where can i get the pre-registration form?
> *


pm me your address or copy and paste the one above


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 8 2011, 08:16 AM~19816872
> *pm me your address or copy and paste the one above
> *


Pm sent :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

hotel information i will add more later
Ramada Convention Center
2703 Ramada Rd.
I-85
Burlington, NC 27215 US Maps & Directions 

Phone: 336-227-5541 
Fax: 336-570-2701


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 18 2011, 06:09 PM~19904016
> *hotel information  i will add more later
> Ramada Convention Center
> 2703 Ramada Rd.
> ...



Just got 6 rooms homie


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Feb 18 2011, 08:58 PM~19904372
> *Just got 6 rooms homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

what up my big homie ,,, cant wait for your show ,,,,

good talkin with you the other day ,, just like mack10 WESTSIDE cc gonna DO THA DAMN THANG at cinco ......






holla atcha boy


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

to the top we go :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:x:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 24 2011, 04:39 PM~19951061
> *:biggrin:
> *



can we paypal you pre-registrations ? if so where to?


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 24 2011, 08:14 PM~19952709
> *can we paypal you pre-registrations ? if so where to?
> *


no sorry


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 28 2011, 02:10 PM~19980020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este pinche show es el mas chingon de todo el east coast NETA 
TTT
OH Y COMOSIEMPRE LOS MEJORES ARTISTAS SO YA SABEN HOMIES EL 7 DE MAYO EL LUGAR QUE DE VEMOS ESTAR ES EN EL CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW VA A VER CHINGOS DE RANFLAS CHINGONAS Y CHINGOS DE VIEJAS BIEN BUENOTAS TAMBIEN JAJAJAJAJA
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Wats UP Lowyalty BOUNDED will be in The house!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 28 2011, 11:54 AM~19980327
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro for the forms :thumbsup:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

IM THERE MY TRIKE 1ST SHOW


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Mar 2 2011, 02:32 AM~19994918
> *Wats UP Lowyalty BOUNDED will be in The house!
> *


 :0


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 2 2011, 10:23 PM~20000888
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 3 2011, 09:58 PM~20009817
> *IM THERE MY TRIKE 1ST SHOW
> *


 :0


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

hasta riba miklos to the top
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
BEST CAR SHOW HERE IN THE EAST COAST
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bud vudker (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show) or 
$25 Pre-Registration. Please take into consideration that when you enter your car the $30 includes the Driver and 1 passenger (We have always done this and it will stay the same). Children 11years old and under are free. That means you only pay the $30 when you are showing your car and have another passenger including yourself in the car. Again Children 11 years old and under are free. 
For Motorcycles it is just the Driver. Fee is $25 (day of show) and $20 pre-reg.
If you have anymore questions please feel free to pm me thanks so much for your patience. 




http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/flyer2011.jpg


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

Ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show) or 
$25 Pre-Registration. Please take into consideration that when you enter your car the $30 includes the Driver and 1 passenger (We have always done this and it will stay the same). Children 11years old and under are free. That means you only pay the $30 when you are showing your car and have another passenger including yourself in the car. Again Children 11 years old and under are free. 
For Motorcycles it is just the Driver. Fee is $25 (day of show) and $20 pre-reg.
If you have anymore questions please feel free to pm me thanks so much for your patience.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY


DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $600.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

TTT For the best car show on the EAST COAST!!! Going to be a great show this year Homies :biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 13 2011, 08:25 PM~20082769
> *TTT For the best car show on the EAST COAST!!! Going to be a great show this year Homies  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: was up homie


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

Wut is security going 2 b like dis yr


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juxes_One_@Mar 16 2011, 12:16 PM~20105701
> *Wut is security going 2  b like dis yr
> *


Security will definately be in full effect...GPD will be in attendance to protect our spectators and property....we will have no tolerance of bullshit this year....and this will be the best show ever...


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Mar 16 2011, 08:19 PM~20109441
> *Security will definately be in full effect...GPD will be in attendance to protect our spectators and property....we will have no tolerance of bullshit this year....and this will be the best show ever...
> *


ok I knew it would b... kool.... ur shows always gets better every yr... and Mack 10 / Glasses Malone r the icen on the cake after viewn da cars and I want 2 c them perform


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Mar 13 2011, 05:23 PM~20082760
> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> SINGLE PUMP:
> ...





Is there a big turnout for this hop??
and is there any after hops going down


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 17 2011, 02:55 PM~20113840
> *Is there a big turnout for this hop??
> and is there any after hops going down
> *


yes if nobody competes in RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP CLASS that money will be split and given to single and double pump class


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 17 2011, 12:55 PM~20113840
> *Is there a big turnout for this hop??
> and is there any after hops going down
> *



Hop always have a great turn out!!! Last year after the show hop went down cool. Parking lot of cars hopping. THis year will be no different, its going down great show come on out.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juxes_One_@Mar 16 2011, 11:16 AM~20105701
> *Wut is security going 2  b like dis yr
> *



Homie, all the I's have been dotted and T's been crossed. Every detail of the show has been looked at, and from what I got after meeting with the Big Homie,is this show is going to be the best one ever, With no BS!!!


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 18 2011, 12:03 PM~20121027
> *Homie, all the I's have been dotted and T's been crossed. Every detail of the show has been looked at, and from what I got after meeting with the Big Homie,is this show is going to be the best one ever, With no BS!!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT :around:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syndicate (Nov 9, 2009)

what time is mack 10 gon be on stage?


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syndicate_@Mar 24 2011, 09:16 PM~20172207
> *what time is mack 10 gon be on stage?
> *


He wont be coming. Dub C will be coming.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 7 2011, 05:00 PM~19809762
> *Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
> Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
> When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show)  or
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Mar 10 2011, 04:35 PM~20060026
> *Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
> Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
> When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show)  or
> ...


El show mas chingon de todos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Mar 10 2011, 02:35 PM~20060026
> *Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
> Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
> When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show)  or
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WISH I COULD GO OUT THERE AND GET SOME VIDEO, MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 8 2011, 01:19 AM~20288206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

What are tha rooms goin for


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ramanda inn has no more rooms here's another hotel 
econolodge 2133 west hanford rd burlington nc 27215
336-227-1270 $50 a night


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DCorona (Mar 30, 2011)

dam i cant wait for the show hopefully they wont be no fight liike last year,,,


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

WHOS READY FOR CINCO DE MAYOOOOOOOOOOO WE GOT 20 SEXY LADYS COMING THIS YEAR :fool2: THIS IS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Apr 17 2011, 06:36 PM~20360404
> *WHOS READY FOR CINCO DE MAYOOOOOOOOOOO  WE GOT 20 SEXY LADYS COMING THIS YEAR :fool2:  THIS IS FROM LAST  YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  sexy


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Apr 17 2011, 09:36 PM~20360404
> *WHOS READY FOR CINCO DE MAYOOOOOOOOOOO  WE GOT 20 SEXY LADYS COMING THIS YEAR :fool2:  THIS IS FROM LAST  YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


Im ready :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

GT FAM WILL B DER LOVE DIS SHOW EVERY YEAR I BEEN DER


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYYTYYT_@Apr 20 2011, 03:33 PM~20383123
> *Check this out.
> 
> http://img4.imageehyper.com/img.php?id=575...68593ea8676b4e3
> ...


*SPAM*DO NOT CLICK ON LINKS


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Apr 17 2011, 07:36 PM~20360404
> *WHOS READY FOR CINCO DE MAYOOOOOOOOOOO  WE GOT 20 SEXY LADYS COMING THIS YEAR :fool2:  THIS IS FROM LAST  YEAR
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: You got my number homie 20 is too much for one man lol


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Apr 21 2011, 04:45 PM~20390210
> *:wow:  You got my number homie 20 is too much for one man lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

TIME IS ALMOST HERE GOT EVERYTHING SET UP N READY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

A LIL BIT OF 2 YEARS AGO IDK WAT I DID WITH LAST YEARS VIDEOS


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

mack 10 is coming


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

:drama: :run: :run:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

AND BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS WILL BE THERE WITH VOL 1-55 CALL 323-479-2387 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Apr 24 2011, 04:03 AM~20407050
> *AND BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS WILL BE THERE WITH VOL 1-55 CALL      323-479-2387 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Couple weeks left.....let's get it


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Is there any space to use the grill at the show


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Apr 26 2011, 05:23 PM~20424603
> *Is there any space to use the grill at the show
> *


yes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

whats the show classes list:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope the weather is good for the day off the show, fuck is being raining here in Ky for over a weak now , n still more rain 2 come


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Apr 27 2011, 02:26 PM~20433017
> *I hope the weather is good for the day off the show, fuck is being raining here in Ky for over a weak now , n still more rain 2 come
> *


 :wow:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

on e more week


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

Dam one more week and im not ready :wow: :cheesy:  
I see u At the best show in the east coast  :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MAJESTICS'49, twelve-eleven
que onda loco una semana mas..... :naughty:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

:biggrin:  Aztec soulz is going to be at this show


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

C u guys there


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT :h5:


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

CAN I GET A ROLL CALL....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20425992
> *whats the show classes list:
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Apr 28 2011, 10:07 PM~20443221
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MAJESTICS'49, twelve-eleven
> que onda loco una semana mas..... :naughty:
> *


Una pinche semana mas no vale verga lol hay nos miramos wey


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

ITS GONNA BE HELLA HOTT ABOUT TIME SUMMER TIME N SACRA


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twelve-eleven_@Apr 30 2011, 03:48 PM~20455228
> *Una pinche semana mas no vale verga lol hay nos miramos wey
> *


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

WE ALMOST READY MAN DIS SHOW CAME BY QUICK AM READY TO RIDE


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

5 more days


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 1 2011, 05:38 AM~20458191
> *5 more days
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Just 6 more days :inout: :inout:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 1 2011, 05:38 AM~20458191
> *5 more days
> *


get them bitch's ready oldman.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!DUB C!!!!!!!!! WILL BE HERE SATURDAY AT OUR SHOW TO PERFORM.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 2 2011, 05:29 PM~20469540
> *!!!!!!!!!DUB C!!!!!!!!! WILL BE HERE SATURDAY AT OUR SHOW TO PERFORM.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babylincoln88 (Aug 8, 2010)

look its a plane....naw its diamond mike!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i see you homie


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 2 2011, 07:29 PM~20469540
> *!!!!!!!!!DUB C!!!!!!!!! WILL BE HERE SATURDAY AT OUR SHOW TO PERFORM.
> 
> 
> ...


looking forward to the show.....see you guys Friday


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@May 3 2011, 04:25 PM~20477446
> *looking forward to the show.....see you guys Friday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

SEE ALL YOU HOMIES THERE , LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING SOME REAL RIDERS , ,,,,, SAFE TRAVELS TO ALL ........


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

...


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

I'll be there homie, video camera charged and ready jajaja..


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

4am still working on the dam car


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

be safe everybody 


and welcome to my city burlington nc (((birth place lowyalty cc
)))


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

rollin in a few minutes

can anyone direct us to a car wash leaving out of the ramada in????

thanks

see you all there


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Getting ready :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

LOADIN UP MY BABY AND WE WILL BE SEEING YOU SOON HOMIE ,,,,, 

 WESTSIDE CC


----------



## 85CarLow (Feb 29, 2008)

So entry fee is $20 per person right? I had heard it was $10.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MAJESTICS'49, rivman, 85CarLow
q.vo joto ya estas listo????


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 6 2011, 07:02 PM~20500173
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MAJESTICS'49, rivman, 85CarLow
> q.vo joto ya estas listo????
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 6 2011, 07:03 PM~20500178
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 6 2011, 07:16 PM~20500231
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

LIU is loaded up n ready to go..


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

On my way now


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE COMPETITION IN EVERY CLASS AND BE SAFE ON YOUR TRAVELS ALSO.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone got a NEW hydraulic motor with them?? call me 336 509 3798


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

i took best of truck but i didnt get any cash :happysad: after seen this flyer looks like i won $500


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

Had a fuckin great time guys , Good job. ,,,,,,,


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Where's the pics Ruben?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20506014
> *Where's the pics Ruben?
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20506014
> *Where's the pics Ruben?
> *


X3


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 7 2011, 10:24 PM~20505812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 8 2011, 09:16 AM~20507292
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 8 2011, 09:16 AM~20507292
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

Was up


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Ruban and the rest of the LOWYALTY Crew. Thanks for putting on a good show. We had a blast homies, We need to get up and hang some when you cats are not busy throwing a show.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@May 9 2011, 10:07 PM~20517550
> *Ruban and the rest of the LOWYALTY Crew. Thanks for putting on a good show. We had a blast homies, We need to get up and hang some when you cats are not busy throwing a show.
> *


thanks we will


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2011, 02:10 AM~20506014
> *Where's the pics Ruben?
> *


ok i got some :biggrin: 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 10 2011, 01:41 PM~20523551
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 10 2011, 01:41 PM~20523551
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> 
> 
> ...


Where were these in greensboro when i went   :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 10 2011, 04:52 PM~20523614
> *Where were these in greensboro when i went      :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 10 2011, 02:08 PM~20523713
> *lol
> *


Dont be greedy & share more pics. ruben  :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 10 2011, 05:19 PM~20523789
> *Dont be greedy & share more pics. ruben    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: let me see what i got


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

wassup Veterano, i came all the way from Portland Oregon and it was well worth it !! great show great people out there !! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

here's a couple pics for the homeboys from the North Carolina Majestics who didn't believe me when i told them that i use to be with the Portland Majestics, no disrespect cool  that's Junior from Avondale, and Todd from Glendale, thats my driveway the day they brought us in, ok homie  






































































"NOW DO YOU BELIEVE ME" ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NO DISRESPECT COOL !! i respect all the Majestics, ah-ight little homie


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Wazz up Veterano,me n my family had a really good time at the show , firmes hinas , ranflas & bikes , thanx for the bad ass show homie :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20525127
> *wassup Veterano, i came all the way from Portland Oregon and it was well worth it !! great show great people out there  !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> here's a couple pics for the homeboys from the North Carolina Majestics who didn't believe me when i told them that i use to be with the Portland Majestics, no disrespect cool   that's Junior from Avondale, and Todd from Glendale, thats my driveway the day they brought us in, ok homie
> ...


thank you for coming it means alot to me i wish we could of talked more at the show, my name is ruben olmos this is what i love to do you can call me anytime 336 653 0764


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 11 2011, 07:23 AM~20528162
> *Wazz up Veterano,me n my family had a really good time at the show , firmes hinas , ranflas & bikes , thanx for the bad ass show homie :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


im glade you had a good time and thank you for coming to the show , did you get anything sign by lil rob


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i want to say thank you lowyalty cc for doing a good job and we done it . thank you for being there for me and my family i know everybody missed the show by working all day but at the end of the day we can say we done it









now any more pictures of the sexy ladys :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 11 2011, 02:48 PM~20531332
> *im glade you had a good time  and thank you for coming to the show  ,  did you get anything sign by lil rob
> *


 no bro


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 10 2011, 06:05 PM~20525127
> *wassup Veterano, i came all the way from Portland Oregon and it was well worth it !! great show great people out there  !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> here's a couple pics for the homeboys from the North Carolina Majestics who didn't believe me when i told them that i use to be with the Portland Majestics, no disrespect cool   that's Junior from Avondale, and Todd from Glendale, thats my driveway the day they brought us in, ok homie
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice meetting you homie


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano+May 10 2011, 01:39 PM~20523540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god damn old dude u should have call me so i can hit some that.... :boink: :boink:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 12 2011, 06:57 AM~20536713
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  nice meetting you homie
> *



sup Texas :biggrin: respect


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20549341
> *sup Texas  :biggrin:  respect
> *


 :h5:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

cant believe thuur aint more pics being posted ?? :wow:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@May 9 2011, 10:07 PM~20517550
> *Ruban and the rest of the LOWYALTY Crew. Thanks for putting on a good show. We had a blast homies, We need to get up and hang some when you cats are not busy throwing a show.
> *




x2 we (L.I.U.) enjoyed our selfs thanks for putting on the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/382921718472615/383687765062677/?notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------

